# Hello from San Diego



## nw01 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey there,
My name is Nick and I'm an aspiring composer/songwriter. I've had experience with classical music since I was in 5th grade, played all around the area down here as well as touring with a symphony throughout Europe.

I thought this place looked like a great way to network, learn, grow and hopefully meet new friends in the process. I currently use GPO and Sam's horns but seem to turn out some desirable results. I will post one of my songs over in the Member Compositions forum.

Hope to meet some of you soon.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Nick - glad you could be a part of this. See you around the forums then.


----------



## Chrislight (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Nick, 

Welcome to VI! :D We've got a great community here - hope you enjoy yourself. 8)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello Nick,

Welcome aboard! I am sure you will like this forum!

Best regards,


----------



## nw01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey, thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to being apart of it!

-Nick


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Jackull (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah, warm welcome too.. look forward to hear your pieces, species, spices  good place to hang around.


jackULL


----------

